# ESCOJAMOS LAS FOTOS QUE REPRESENTEN A LIMA



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> Me quedo con la opción Nº11.


Bajo a los tiempos q veo un post tuyo .. o s q me stoy quedando ciego :lol: .. Salu2.


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

*2,6,8,10,13,15*


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Muchas gracias a los 10 gatos que votaron por mi opcion :banana: y muchas gracias tbn al unico que vorto por mi primera opcion  jejej los amo :banana:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Bajo a los tiempos q veo un post tuyo .. o s q me stoy quedando ciego :lol: .. Salu2.


*No te estàs quedando ciego...es la verdad.*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

jajaja ya staba sakando mi cita pal oftalmologo.....


----------



## BluishBlood (Oct 13, 2007)

13 y 14...aunque no conozco Lima aún, siempre me la he imaginado de la manera que la representan esas fotos, las demas tb estan bién!.

Saludos Juan!:nuts:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

GoGoo said:


> 13 y 14...aunque no conozco Lima aún, siempre me la he imaginado de la manera que la representan esas fotos, las demas tb estan bién!.
> 
> *Saludos Juan!*:nuts:


Saludos Gogoo


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

La Foto 14???? eso no es Lima me parece más la Punta y eso es El Callao!!!

Para Lima me quedo con 2, 8 o 10, Lima es muy plural tiene su lado Ciudad Costera, Su Lado Ciudad Tradicional, y su lado ciudad monumental!!! es imposible encajar todos sus aspectos en 1 sola foto.

Podría alguien decirme como le agrego una Foto a mi User?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Anlysixth said:


> La Foto 14???? eso no es Lima me parece más la Punta y eso es El Callao!!!
> 
> Para Lima me quedo con 2, 8 o 10, *Lima es muy plural tiene su lado Ciudad Costera, Su Lado Ciudad Tradicional, y su lado ciudad monumental!!! es imposible encajar todos sus aspectos en 1 sola foto.*
> 
> Podría alguien decirme como le agrego una Foto a mi User?


Alguien ha dicho lo contrario?


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

*No mates al nuevo*

Nunca dije que alguien dijera lo contrario (que redundante) solo pienso (y cabe decir pienso no aseguro ni afirmo!!!) que hay muchos aspectos de Lima que no están representados entre las fotos, pero bueno gracias por la cordial bienvenida!!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jajajaja... Ok.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Anlysixth, espero que comprendas...es una vieja tradición en Incascrapers...Yibrail es el encargado de darles una sacudida a los nuevos, si aguantan, son aceptados y se quedan a pasarla bien. 

¡Bienvenido!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

O-B-V-I-O, Canelita. :lol:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

**

:lol:

:cheers:



YibrailMizrahi said:


> O-B-V-I-O, Canelita. :lol:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Y eso que falta que vane te mande a leer las reglas :happy:


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

2, 3, 4 y 11


:cheer:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Anlysixth, espero que comprendas...es una vieja tradición en Incascrapers...*Yibrail es el encargado de darles una sacudida a los nuevos*, si aguantan, son aceptados y se quedan a pasarla bien.
> 
> ¡Bienvenido!


*Eso lo recuerdo perfectamente...:no:*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Anlysixth, espero que comprendas...es una vieja tradición en Incascrapers...*Yibrail es el encargado de darles una sacudida a los nuevos*, si aguantan, son aceptados y se quedan a pasarla bien.
> 
> ¡Bienvenido!


Qué raro.. no recuerdo que a mi me tratara mal :| Je!!

Por otro lado, cómo se ve la centralización hasta en el foro.. Vane creó los threads para elegir las fotos de los banners y el de Lima es el más visto, posteado y votado..


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

La 2, 7, 8, 10, 11 y 13.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

*Ok, donde fueras, lo que vieras.*

Ok si es tradición el ZaKuDón bienvenido!!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

La 1ra
Que pena que la foto de la Av Benavides (la ganadora) se pierda entre las otras.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

En este orden: Primera, tercera, segunda.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

la primera me gusta mas....


----------



## Rodrigo Ibaguereño (Sep 22, 2007)

Sin ser limeño, ni peruano , a la distancia, desde Colombia votaría por la imagen 2. Un abrazo hermanos del Perú.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

M gusta la 2da


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

^^
por fin unos votos para la 2 jaja, es la que mas me gusta.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

D veras ... px se me hace la mejor ... como q siempre son separacionx d lineas ... pero la 2da s mas interesante salu2 !!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Uhmm si fijandome bien la 2da tb esta presentable bueno.. mi primera opcion es la 3era y después la 2da .. contenta con cualquiera de las dos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

EL banner ganador cuándo será puesto? El día de la fundación de Lima? Alguien sabe??


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Sound, la número 2 me parece genial conceptualmente y hubiese sido mi preferida, pero el problema que le vi es que dejaba muy mochadito el farol con las 3 gracias, así como también la foto de Imanol...el efecto tan bonito de la luz desde la bóveda se pierde.

Por eso voté por la 3...las imágenes están más enteritas y las transiciones son más naturales.

¡Saludos y gracias por tremenda chamba!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Chekeen bien l Banner ... d lejos l mejor ...!!!!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Las luces de la última sección están raras (si no fuera por eso, no me habría dado cuenta del efecto que se le ha puesto a todas las fotos) ... Es sólo por eso que no voto por la segunda, je.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

A mi personalmente tambièn me gusta la segunda... pero opino igual que kametza y canelita... Las gracias no se ven del todo bien....

Pero es inédito ese estilo de banner en el foro.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

La calidad de las fotos -y los fotógrafos que las tomaron- hace que los 3 banners se vean muy bien. Pero escojo la 3ra. Aunque, por poco margen, la segunda es muy original.
Al final, cualquiera de ellas dejará muy bien a Lima.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Oka chicos! haré que se noten mejor las fotos en la segunda propuesta.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

SoundMaster said:


> Oka chicos! haré que se noten mejor las fotos en la segunda propuesta.


Sip Sound ... d Lejos l Banner s muy Original .... :cheers:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

SoundMaster, ¡ahora el Master de la negociación! Me parece excelente, combinar lo mejor de los dos banners (2 y 3, ¿verdad?)

:cheers:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:nono:

1 Y 2 !!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Tienes razón...1 porque es mejor el contraste entre el logo y las 3 gracias. Mea culpa. 



YibrailMizrahi said:


> :nono:
> 
> 1 Y 2 !!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

A ver cheken


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bkan eh .. weno yo le doy mi voto Sound eres un maestro!!

Ojalá q a los d+ tambien les guste tu nuevo Banner
.
.
.

Yo apuesto x la originalidd d ste Banner ... he visto muy pocos banners asi ... pero n fin


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Sound yo lo veo igual :S (o mi ojo me falla!!! :lol

Igual pienso que ese marco está bravazo!! Pero me sigo quedando con el contraste entre el logo SSC y las 3Gracias del 1ro


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

En serio? a ver ahora?


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Sound, al igual que Kametza, lo veo igual, quizá sea otro file. Hay 3 cosas que se sugirieron:
-hacer más claro el contraste del logo en la primera imagen
-bajar las imágenes en la primera y segunda imagen para que no queden tan 'cortadas' por arriba (y quizá hacerle zoom a las 3 gracias para que resalten más)
-creo que Omar mencionó que las luces de la pista en la última imagen se veían raras, por el efecto de reflejo.

¡Gracias, Sound!!!! :cheers:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Seeh... Las luces! El reflejo hace rara a la foto... Es la única que se ve así.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

SoundMaster said:


> En serio? a ver ahora?


El concepto no es malo, pero la forma de aplicarlo si.
El problema es que las fotos que estan a la esquina en un banner tan cerrado genera como que un "hueco" en la parte superior de estos. Entonces como que hace ver la composicion un tanto forzada.
Podrias probar llenando estos huecos y empezando las perspectiva a partir de la primera y ultima foto. aunque quedaria pequeña xD, eso es lo malo del formato de banner. heheheeh.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Imanolsoliman said:


> El concepto no es malo, pero la forma de aplicarlo si.
> El problema es que las fotos que estan a la esquina en un banner tan cerrado genera como que un "hueco" en la parte superior de estos. Entonces como que hace ver la composicion un tanto forzada.
> Podrias probar llenando estos* huevos* y empezando las perspectiva a partir de la primera y ultima foto. aunque quedaria pequeña xD, eso es lo malo del formato de banner. heheheeh.


lol.. no será huecos? si ya sé error de tipeo :lol:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Si, exacto y ya esta editado -_-. Pero tu no te pierdes una clau :lol:


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Canelita said:


> Sound, al igual que Kametza, lo veo igual, quizá sea otro file. Hay 3 cosas que se sugirieron:
> -hacer más claro el contraste del logo en la primera imagen
> -bajar las imágenes en la primera y segunda imagen para que no queden tan 'cortadas' por arriba (y quizá hacerle zoom a las 3 gracias para que resalten más)
> -creo que Omar mencionó que las luces de la pista en la última imagen se veían raras, por el efecto de reflejo.
> ...





Imanolsoliman said:


> El concepto no es malo, pero la forma de aplicarlo si.
> El problema es que las fotos que estan a la esquina en un banner tan cerrado genera como que un "hueco" en la parte superior de estos. Entonces como que hace ver la composicion un tanto forzada.
> Podrias probar llenando estos huecos y empezando las perspectiva a partir de la primera y ultima foto. aunque quedaria pequeña xD, eso es lo malo del formato de banner. heheheeh.


Buenas sugerencias! las tomaré en cuenta


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

me gusta por lo innovadora, es la mejor:cheers:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me quedo con éste, sin duda está innovador


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Normal, se ve mejor que el segundo.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Està recargado, està bien, fuera de lo comùn.*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ey... ya pues... a este paso lo vemos el banner en julio del 2008 jajajaja.. decidan ya para ver que hacemos y me dicen fechas tentativas para pedirlo.

Gracias Sound!


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Ey... ya pues... a este paso lo vemos el banner en julio del 2008 jajajaja.. decidan ya para ver que hacemos y me dicen fechas tentativas para pedirlo.
> 
> Gracias Sound!


Hola Vane, si se trata de postear el banner de Lima, sugiero como fecha el 18 de Enero, que Lima cumple un año más de fundado. ^^


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Los que estèn de acuerdo que levanten la mano!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Clarín que sí, el 18 de enero! :cheers: 


Gracias a Vane por la coordinación, a SoundMaster por la ejecución, y al resto por la votación (como poeta, me muero de hambre). :lol:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

No, no, no... Esperar más o menos 60 días para ver un banner? No me parece.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Que sea antes!! El próximo año hacemos otro!! Año nuevo, banner nuevo!!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Que salga antes de fin de año, no para el otro...:cheers:*


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

la tercera la llea

hacen ver las imagenes como un todo (y debe ser ais, ya que es de una ciudad) y las otras como que las separa haciendo ver que son cosas distintas de lugares distintos.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

*que por lo menos dos banner salgan antes de fin de año, eso sería lo mínimo:yes: y hacer lo posible para que salga otro más, todo es posible si lo intentamos:cheers:*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Sigo pensando que el 18 de enero es lo ideal para este banner, pues las fotos fueron las ganadoras y ése es el día de Lima, pues caray. Así tendrá más significado para todos. Tremenda chamba que ha sido y sigue siendo para Vane y SoundMaster.

Se podrían hacer otros banners con las fotos restantes, y que salgan antes de fin de año, ojalá alguien se anime a armarlos.


----------



## aramgedones22 (Oct 31, 2007)

si kieren elegir una que represente lima deberia ser una panoramica y que muestre lo que en esencia es lima ,señorial,colonial antigua.lima no es edificos ni postes eso es modernidad rescaten lo antiguo que hable de la grandeza que tuvo mi ciudad,por cierto todas las fotos son lindas pero ninguna merece ser representativa de la cuidad


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ya se eligió al banner que representará a Lima. Gracias por tu sugerencia pero está de más


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Canelita said:


> Sigo pensando que el 18 de enero es lo ideal para este banner, pues las fotos fueron las ganadoras y ése es el día de Lima, pues caray. Así tendrá más significado para todos. Tremenda chamba que ha sido y sigue siendo para Vane y SoundMaster.
> 
> Se podrían hacer otros banners con las fotos restantes, y que salgan antes de fin de año, ojalá alguien se anime a armarlos.


Canelita, para el 18 debería ser un *banner alusivo a la fundación de Lima*, pero los actuales deberían ser para antes de fin de año:yes: 
debemos estar más presentes en skyscrapercity


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Lucuma said:


> Canelita, para el 18 debería ser un *banner alusivo a la fundación de Lima*, pero los actuales deberían ser para antes de fin de año:yes:
> debemos estar más presentes en skyscrapercity


Lucuma, coincido contigo .. creo q s muxo sperar hasta enero ... debemos star + presentes n Sky........!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bueno...en principio me parece excelente idea lo de diseñar un banner más específico a la ciudad de Lima, y lo de tener más presencia en SSC, pero también lo decía porque es bastante trabajo para la moderación y para quien diseñe el banner, entre hacer la convocatoria, la votación, el diseño en sí, y otra votación. Básicamente son Vane y SoundMaster los que tienen el trabajo, es porque estoy muy consciente de lo que demora hacer algo bien hecho. Se vienen las fiestas, y no sé de cuánto tiempo dispondrán las partes involucradas de aquí al 18 de enero para salir con un banner alusivo a la fundación de Lima. Es más que nada eso, el factor tiempo. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm weeno n eso si tienes raxon LIMA.
Tenemos 2 opcions ... 
Publicar ste banner l 18 d enero
Publicar ste banner ahora

n todo caso .. x si las dudas y para ir haciendo uno nuevo .. LIMA mandanos todas las fotos q puedas .. pero q salgas n todos los anfgulos... uy no creo q m confundí con la otra LIMA jajaja .... 

Lo dl factor tiempo si q s pa pnsarlo eh ... Sound tambien tiene la palabra .. asi nos dice si s factible q se haga otro banner ... o nos kedamos con ste pal 18 ... a vr opiniones???????


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bueno para el 18 de enero falta casi dos meses, yo creo que si serìa factible otro banner alusivo a Lima por su cumple, un banner donde estén fotos muuuuuuuuuyyyyyy representativas de Lima: catedral, palacio, costa verde, centro financiero, ese tipo de fotos.

El banner actual podria salir ahora o despues del 18/01


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

SoundMaster said:


> Bueno para el 18 de enero falta casi dos meses, yo creo que si serìa factible otro banner alusivo a Lima por su cumple, un banner donde estén fotos muuuuuuuuuyyyyyy representativas de Lima: catedral, palacio, costa verde, centro financiero, ese tipo de fotos.
> 
> El banner actual podria salir ahora o despues del 18/01


Estoy de acuerdo... podemos soltar el banner elegido para estas fechas, puede ser el 8 de Diciembre que es feriado y muchos de nosotros tendremos tiempo de entrar en la internet... y crear un 2do banner panorámico, que sean 2 o 3 fotos que represente a Lima: La colonial (Centro Histórico), la Republicana (Barranco) y la contemporánea (Costa Verde y Centro Financiero)... pueden conseguir fotos para ir preparando la 2da votación?... donde está nuestra moderadora Vane y el diseñador gráfico Soundmaster? Manos a la obraaaa!!! :banana:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Están durmiendo


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Están durmiendo


:? :?

*Kametza tus zorritos me da miedo...

jaja.Volviendo al tema, coincido con SoundMaster...kay:*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*JoSePh* said:


> :? :?
> 
> *Kametza tus zorritos me da miedo...
> 
> jaja.Volviendo al tema, coincido con SoundMaster...kay:*


Jajaja zorritos rojos ... zorritos diabolicos :nuts:

:lol:

Bueno ntoncs si se puede hacer otro sin mayor problema como dijo Sound .. px ntoncs fijemos fecha para ste ... dicen x ahi q puede ser el 8 de dic .... aver q dicen?????


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

:lol: Kametza, cuidado con los emoticones...anoche ya vi que pusiste uno de error, ¡me despertó con tanto colorido! xD



Inkandrew9 said:


> *Jajaja zorritos rojos ... zorritos diabolicos* :nuts:
> 
> :lol:


Por mí no hay problema...el 8 de diciembre me parece bien. A ver si se puede reservar ese día... 



Inkandrew9 said:


> Bueno ntoncs si se puede hacer otro sin mayor problema como dijo Sound .. px ntoncs fijemos fecha para ste ... dicen x ahi q puede ser el 8 de dic .... aver q dicen?????


----------



## aramgedones22 (Oct 31, 2007)

<a href="http://www.meez.com/aramgedones" title="Meez 3D avatars and free games."><img src="http://images.meez.com/user03/05/05_10035545016.gif" alt="Meez 3D avatar avatars games" border="0" /></a>


----------



## aramgedones22 (Oct 31, 2007)

LIMA HERMOZA BELLA LLENA DE SMOG PERO ASI LA KIERO


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Vane, Soundmaster, uds. de acuerdo?... podemos sacar el banner ya elegido para el 8 de dic. y hacer otro para el 18 de Enero?... tenemos más de un mes para elegir uno nuevo.^^


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

^^ 
por mi normal, puedo usar fotos bajadas como fotos de foristas, aunque no creo que haya mucho tiempo como para hacer una votacion de fotos


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Mas bien chicos disculpen la demora pero he estado en unos dias llenos de chamba, aqui traigo una versión un toque distinta del banner:

el anterior:










el nuevo que acabo de hacer (con menos distorsión en las fotos, traté de mejorar la prsentacion de la foto de la izquierda, saben no se puede, por eso la cambie de lugar, ahhh y con eso las luces ya pasan un poco desapercibidas)


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

:cheers: :dance2:



Vane de Rosas said:


> Listo!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Se t hizo Canelita, ahora veras l banner l 18 !!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Stoy sperando con ansias el 18!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

que bien el 18  a esperar


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

:yes: :dance2:
tick...tock...tick...tock...
:lol:



Inkandrew9 said:


> Se t hizo Canelita, ahora veras l banner l 18 !!!


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

me parece ke el banner no es tan bueno...

solo soy sincero...

Lima tiene mucho màs ke mostrar...


----------

